# Service und Support > Testforum >  Erstes Schreiben im Testforum

## Uli49D

Hier als interessierter Teilnehmer -

Nach erfolgreich verlaufener Prostata- OP im Juli 2015 (Diagnose: Gleason 5 +4 und  pT3b) an dieser Stelle demnächst mit eigenen Fragen.
Dies als erster Test. Mehr in Kürze.

Uli49D

----------


## Hvielemi

Willkommen Uli,
wir stehen gerne bereit, deine Fragen zu beantworten.

Konrad

----------


## Uli49D

Hallo Hvielemi,
Danke für die Rückinfo.
Ich melde mich dann - 
bin gerade dabei meinen Behandlungsverlauf in myprostate einzutragen.
Vorab, es würde mich interessieren, ob es einen "thread" für die Gleason 8++ gibt. Beim schnellen Durchsehen hatte ich nichts gefunden
Mit freundlichem Gruß.U.

----------


## Georg_

Uli,

es werden hier keine Gruppen nach Gleason Grad gebildet. Öffne einfach einen Thread mit der Frage, die Dich am meisten interessiert.

Georg

----------


## Uli49D

Hallo Georg,
Danke für Info, mache ich dann so.
U.

----------


## Hvielemi

> "thread" für die Gleason 8++


Nein, lieber Uli, gibt es so nicht.
Aber mancher mit GS 8++ landet früher oder später im Unterforum für Fortgeschrittene.
Das wünscht dir natürlich niemand hier.

Konrad

----------

